# Keep getting logged out



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2016)

Today I keep getting logged out of CC every minute or two. It's becoming rather a pain.
All my alerts have stopped working too. I've 'unwatched' and 'rewatched' stuff again, but still no alerts.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Nov 2016)

Same here, I got around it by clicking the 'Keep Me Logged In' box @hopless500


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Nov 2016)

Same here on Android. Not been on the W10 laptop though .


----------



## raleighnut (2 Nov 2016)

I'm wrong the box to check is "Stay Logged In"



raleighnut said:


> Same here, I got around it by clicking the 'Keep Me Logged In' box @hopless500


----------



## Shaun (2 Nov 2016)

Sorry, my fault - I'm testing the speed and integrity of a number of caching data stores on the server and when I switch between them it invalidates the session data, including your login sticky info (so you have to log back in). 

I expect to finish by the end of today so the disruption will be fairly limited. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Yellow Saddle (2 Nov 2016)

Shaun said:


> Sorry, my fault - I'm testing the speed and integrity of a number of caching data stores on the server and when I switch between them it invalidates the session data, including your login sticky info (so you have to log back in).
> 
> I expect to finish by the end of today so the disruption will be fairly limited.
> 
> ...


I think that's the first time I've ever seen a geek admit fault. Usually the user "must have pressed something."

Hats off. 

Geek is used kindly, in this context.


----------



## r04DiE (2 Nov 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I think that's the first time I've ever seen a geek admit fault. Usually the user "must have pressed something."
> 
> Hats off.
> 
> Geek is used kindly, in this context.


Its not really his fault, it's a consequence of testing the data stores. He only said he's at fault because he's a nice bloke. If he'd have done it accidentally, it would be his fault, but he didn't. Geeks forever


----------



## Shaun (2 Nov 2016)

Okay, sorry for the disruption, testing finished - you should find that your login sessions "stick" again (providing you tick _the box thingy_ when you login). 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jefmcg (2 Nov 2016)

Yellow Saddle said:


> I think that's the first time I've ever seen a geek admit fault. Usually the user "must have pressed something."


Um, that's because it's usually an ID-ten-T problem.


----------



## hopless500 (2 Nov 2016)

raleighnut said:


> Same here, I got around it by clicking the 'Keep Me Logged In' box @hopless500


It normally is ticked - I'll double check


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (2 Nov 2016)

Shaun said:


> _the box thingy_


I don't know, these geeks and their technical language!


----------



## Shaun (2 Nov 2016)

The reason the tick box _hasn't_ been working today is because I've effectively flushed the data from the cache each time I've run a test. I've finished testing now and set-up the new cache (which is faster than the old one), so anyone having problems should just log out and back in again (ticking the box) and it should keep you logged in like before. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------

